# Perfume with Honeysuckle Note Wanted



## Curly1908 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi! 

  	For nostalgic reasons, I want to smell like honeysuckle so I was wondering if you guys could give me recommendations for sophisticated perfumes that have a top note of honeysuckle.

  	Thanks!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 16, 2010)

the new juicy couture perfume is has a honey suckle note!


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Jan 5, 2011)

^ Agreed, that's what I got from youtube beauty gurus. Definitely Juicy Couture's Peace, Love, and Juicy!


----------



## magpiemagpie (Jan 5, 2011)

Annick Goutal's *Le Chevrefeuille*! It has notes of: honeysuckle, green notes, narcissus, jasmine, and lemon petitgrain. A bright and beautiful honeysuckle fragrance with lovely citrus and fresh green notes. A bit on the pricey side considering it is not very strong, but it's so pretty it might be worth the extravagant spritzing. Also by Annick Goutal, *Le Camille* (ivy, privet, honeysuckle, seringa, cut grass) is an even greener honeysuckle based scent. *Grand Amour* also has some honeysuckle in the mix but it's overshadowed by the other components imo.

  	If you're into oils at all, Black Phoenix Alchemy lab has a few honeysuckle scents at an affordable price point- *Lolita*, for instance- with notes of heliotrope, honeysuckle, orange blossom and lemon verbena- which is a sweet but slightly zesty take on honeysuckle. There's also *Eos*, with notes of "softly glowing skin, jasmine, buttercup and honeysuckle"- that one is a soft floral pinned down by a clean musk. There's also *Hermia* (pink pepper, golden amber, honeysuckle, and passion flower), but I haven't tried that one.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 7, 2011)

You all are SO helpful!  Thanks!!! 

  	I have my list so it's time to go sniff some of these scents y'all ordered!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jan 9, 2011)

If you're after a true scent, whatever you do DON'T buy Demeter's Honeysuckle perfume. I really wanted just a simple Honeysuckle perfume & got that one, but it's not very good at all. 

  	The best I've found so far is Jo Malone's Honeysuckle & Jasmine, I haven't bought it but have my eye on it. Test it at a store & see if you like it.

  	Hope this helps.


----------

